
Apple just promised to give US manufacturing a $1B boost - nodejscloud
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/05/03/exclusive-apple-just-promised-to-give-us-manufacturing-a-1-billion-boost.html
======
Network2020
Bringing them back now is a good idea since the current administration is
probably going to try to pump money into the US manufacturing industry. If
Apple can get a piece of the pie (Tax breaks, grants, etc) from the
government, they'll save the shareholders some money.

I don't believe this move will be of help to those who are unskilled in the
middle of nowhereville, USA or in old manufacturing hubs, though. Many of them
don't even want to be re-trained for a new industry because they are holding
on to the old past time of working in a specific industry with the hope that
it will be brought back. They want jobs, but they specifically want them to be
in whatever industry they used to work. There are still people that believe
that the car industry will return to Detroit soon. It's sad, really.

These jobs will probably only last in the short-term, anyway. The employees
will, more than likely, manufacture the robots to build Apple products so that
they can fire all of their human laborers in third-world countries. Then,
they'll cut down on the jobs they've created in the US also.

If there is any doubt that automation is taking over more quickly than
imagined, see

[https://medium.freecodecamp.com/bill-gates-and-elon-musk-
jus...](https://medium.freecodecamp.com/bill-gates-and-elon-musk-just-warned-
us-about-the-one-thing-politicians-are-too-scared-to-talk-8db9815fd398)

